# נותנת את רשותי



## a.t

! שלום לכולם
איך אפשר לתרגם בשפה רשמית (כמו במכתב רשמי ) : "אני נותנת בזאת (לכם?) את רשותי 
"לפרסם את עבודותי​ 
"וגם "אני מסכימה להצהרת הזכויות כפי שצויינה לעיל​


----------



## Le Bélier

a.t said:


> איך אפשר לתרגם בשפה רשמית (כמו במכתב רשמי ) : "אני נותנת בזאת (לכם?) את רשותי
> "לפרסם את עבודותי​




 לתת את רשות זה _to give authorization_ (to).  אם אני הבינותי טוב, באנגלית אומרים _I give my authorization to publish my work._
​


----------



## cfu507

עבודותי is plural of עבודתי (i.e., עבודות שלי vs. עבודה שלי), so it should be work*s* 

I'm not a native speaker and I thought about permission. Would it be correct too? Is there a difference in usage of authorization and permission?
Also, how about: you have my .... to publish my works- is it only for informal situations?

Reg. the second sentence: אני מסכימה להצהרת הזכויות כפי שצויינה לעיל might be: I accept the declaration of rights which mentioned above / I accept the mentioned above declaration of rights.
Wait for other's suggestions.


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> עבודותי is plural of עבודתי (i.e., עבודות שלי vs. עבודה שלי), so it should be work*s*


"Works" is possible, but in English "work" (singular) is also used as a collective noun, especially with reference to what has been produced by an author, a composer, an artist, etc. I don't know if it refers only to creative work (יצירה), but that is probably a question for English Only. I would also just like to mention that in school and university we say עבודה for what in English they call "a paper", "a thesis", "a report", etc. They don't call it "a work", so it's important to be sure you are using the appropriate word here.



cfu507 said:


> [...]
> 
> Reg. the second sentence: אני מסכימה להצהרת הזכויות כפי שצויינה לעיל might be: I accept the declaration of rights which mentioned above / I accept the mentioned above declaration of rights.
> Wait for other's suggestions.



This reads like a contract and there might be a set phrase that is used. It might be worth checking out with the experts in EO.

I believe the usual English for צוין לעיל is "abovementioned" (one word) used before the noun it modifies (e.g. the abovementioned declaration).

In any case, congratulations!


----------



## a.t

Nun-Translator ו cfu507 , Le Bélier תודה​ 
לחלק הראשון נראה לי שאבחר ב
_"I give my authorization to publish my work_"
" you have my permission to publish my works" למרות שאהבתי גם את 
(?...נראה לי שהראשון נשמע רשמי יותר (ואולי אני טועה​ 
:Nun-Translator ל cfu507 לחלק השני אם הבנתי נכון ואני מנסה לשלב בין 
" I accept the abovementioned declaration of rights"
?זה נכון​ 
?"I consent with the abovementioned assignment of rights" מה לגבי​ 
(  ותודה ) "creative work " / אכן מדובר ביצירה ,Nun-Translator​


----------



## Nunty

Almost perfect, but the last part should be "I consent *to* the abovementioned..."


----------



## a.t

! תודה רבה


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> I'm not a native speaker and I thought about permission. Would it be correct too? Is there a difference in usage of authorization and permission?
> Also, how about: you have my .... to publish my works- is it only for informal situations?


 
You're absolutely right.  _I give you authorization _is a higher register, more official in tone, and tends to express an active action.  _You have my authorization _is a little less high in register, but part of that seems (at least to my ears) because it's a more passive tone.  It still could be used in an official capacity.  The use of _permission _instead of _authorization_ is valid, although it is somewhat less formal, especially when one is discussing an agreement that has possible legal ramifications.  



Nun-Translator said:


> I would also just like to mention that in school and university we say עבודה for what in English they call "a paper", "a thesis", "a report", etc. They don't call it "a work", so it's important to be sure you are using the appropriate word here.



My cultural "new" concept of the day.  That's interesting.



Nun-Translator said:


> I believe the usual English for צוין לעיל is "abovementioned" (one word) used before the noun it modifies (e.g. the abovementioned declaration).



In legal documents, the term is usually _aforementioned_.  If _above mentioned _is used, it is two words, not one.


----------



## Nunty

Le Bélier said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nun-Translator*
> 
> 
> I believe the usual English for צוין לעיל is "abovementioned" (one word) used before the noun it modifies (e.g. the abovementioned declaration).
> 
> In legal documents, the term is usually _aforementioned_.  If _above mentioned _is used, it is two words, not one.



Thank you! Now I've learned something =)


----------



## a.t

Le Bélier said:


> You're absolutely right. _I give you authorization _is a higher register, more official in tone, and tends to express an active action. _You have my authorization _is a little less high in register, but part of that seems (at least to my ears) because it's a more passive tone. It still could be used in an official capacity. The use of _permission _instead of _authorization_ is valid, although it is somewhat less formal, especially when one is discussing an agreement that has possible legal ramifications.
> 
> 
> 
> My cultural "new" concept of the day. That's interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> In legal documents, the term is usually _aforementioned_. If _above mentioned _is used, it is two words, not one.


 
.עכשיו הכל מסתדר , Le Bélier תודה רבה רבה 
.ושוב תודה רבה לכל העוזרים, עזרתם לי מאוד​


----------

